# single double action?



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Can someone tell me the difference between a single action and double action pistol?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Single action the gun needs to be cocked each time (hammer pulled to a full cocked position)

Double action where you can pull the triger and the gun cocks and fires(you do not need to cock the hammer to a full cocked position).


----------

